
VIVE COSMOS - evo_9
https://www.vive.com/us/cosmos/
======
just_myles
"With wide and accurate tracking, gesture controls, and a 6 Degrees of freedom
(DOF) headset-and-controller setup, VIVE Cosmos promises a deeply engaging VR
experience right out of the box."

Does this mean that it is a standalone vr headset similar to oculus' quest
headset?

